# First Time Bear Hunters Going to Idaho



## SwedishCowboy (Sep 25, 2017)

A buddy and I are planning to go up to Idaho in May to chase bears. Neither of us has hunted bears before or hunted in Idaho. The advice we have gotten so far is to "stick close to the Salmon River and you should find bears." If anyone has anything more concrete it would be much appreciated. General location? What to look for? Thanks everyone! Should be a fun time no matter what.


----------



## saltydog (Feb 28, 2017)

Bears like picnic baskets.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Poop...look for bear poop.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I have not hunted bears in that area, so take the following with that in mind. When spring bear hunting without bait or dogs look for sunny, grassy slopes. Focus on first/last light but don't be surprised if you find them out all day catching some sun after coming out of the dens. Bears drink a lot of water, and once fawns start dropping that is one of the best dinner bells around. 

Good luck.


----------



## SwedishCowboy (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks Johnnycake! I will keep that in mind


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Check your PMs.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

best of luck to you. I hope to do spring bear in Idaho next year with a friend from out east. still deciding on a unit but they all seem to be pretty good.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Bait or spot and stalk? If baiting I’ll PM you some info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

